# Lightweight strong sheet material: Any ideas?



## MikeG. (20 Sep 2008)

Hi, 

I am seeking suggestions for a material I need for a completely non-woodworking project. 

I need a strong, lightweight sheet material, commonly available and made in sizes 1500 or greater wide. It will bear the weight of a couple of people with a light steel frame below. For my previous version of the project I used triple wall polycarbonate sheet, (conservatory roof material normally) which was light enough, but crushed too easily, and was too brittle.....but wasn't too far off what I need. 

I wondered about an aluminium composite constructed like a hollow-core door...........but I don't know if such a thing exists. It can't be a "special", such as kevlar or carbon-fibre. Ply is too heavy, by a very long way (and isn't commonly available 1500 wide).

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers. 

Mike


----------



## wizer (20 Sep 2008)

Did you know you can get Lightweight MDF Mike?

Perhaps make a torsion box type thing?


----------



## MikeG. (20 Sep 2008)

Tom,

I forgot to mention that thickness is an issue too, so any sort of box construction is out. I guess about an inch would be about the max. acceptable thickness. Oh, and it needs to be weatherproof.......it will live permanently outdoors.

I didn't know there was a lightweight MDF......(wouldn't that just be called cardboard??!!) .......but I hate MDF with a passion anyway.

Thanks anyway!!

Mike


----------



## Vormulac (20 Sep 2008)

Mike,

My Father used to build aircraft and one of the materials he used was a honeycomb of thin aluminium sandwiched between two skins of some composite material, it was extremely light and very very strong, I will see if I can do some digging and find out what it was.

V.


----------



## Shultzy (20 Sep 2008)

Any good?

http://www.panelprojects.com/honeycomb.htm


----------



## Grinding One (21 Sep 2008)

Aircraft grade Aluminun,me and my older brother made a door out of it for a plane....very costly and comes in 5 ft wide sheets.At the time we did this it was 150.00 a sheet 5`x10` very good material.


----------



## Vormulac (21 Sep 2008)

Shultzy":11qj1tt7 said:


> Any good?
> 
> http://www.panelprojects.com/honeycomb.htm



That looks like the kind of stuff I was thinking of.


----------



## Deejay (21 Sep 2008)

Hello Mike

What about aluminium chequer plate, something like this?

http://motors.uk.freeads.net/vans_+_com ... 99368.htm#

If it's too heavy, you could use aluminium alloy for the frame.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MikeG. (21 Sep 2008)

Cheers guys!!

That aluminium sandwich looks as though it might do the job.........but keep the ideas coming! 

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2008)

sounds obvious but what about sheet steel ??


----------



## andy king (22 Sep 2008)

Hi Mike,

What about the flat thermal panel used on uPVC doors (often used for the bottom panel on back door replacements) there are versions available with ply or aluminium cores bonded to the polystyrene insulator and uPVC facings, so the strength factor and weight should be OK.
Back in my commercial window and conservatory fitting days, I often fitted it in conservatory roofs to use as blocking panels where there was a need for privacy.
Can't recall the sheet sizes, but they are available in at least 2400x1200 - under your specced width, but might be worth a visit to a local double glazing company to ask who their supplier is to check sizes?

cheers,

Andy


----------



## MikeG. (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks Andy.........good idea. I'll check it out.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## MagicSam (19 Jun 2015)

Hi Mike,

"Technical Resin Bonders" in Huntingdon specialise in aluminium honeycomb panels; any core thickness, panel size and various skin type and thickness. They are also about the cheapest. Good luck

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## blackrodd (19 Jun 2015)

Hello magic sam, and welcome.
This post is nearly 7 years old!
Regards Rodders


----------



## finneyb (20 Jun 2015)

blackrodd":1ml4ivd0 said:


> Hello magic sam, and welcome.
> This post is nearly 7 years old!
> Regards Rodders



7 years and he still hasn't got the job done, he's even slower than me !!! 

Brian


----------

